# Just Picked Up New 28rsds - Thanks To All



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

I want to thank many of you who (unknowingly) guided my wife and I through many decisions in buying our new 28RSDS.

I spend many hours and long nights searching the forum archives and reading the advice and debates on TV, hitching, TV-TT weights and limitations, etc.

We finally settled on a new 28RSDS and I had the dealer install a UltraFab 3502 tongue jack (he actually put on the 3002 instead so I have to go back), a quickie flush, Maxx Air vents on two vents and a Maxx Air Turbo fan on the main vent.

Prodigy brake control was a given based on everyones discussions. (Though the dealer started pulling it out of the shop before I said "Where's the brake control?? - Oops!!)

After considerable research on this site and elsewhere, many phone calls, review of bank account and net worth statement, I decided at the last second to get a Hensley Arrow hitch.

We picked up our TT yesterday and drove home 40 miles (on I65, I71, and some windy hilly country roads to our somewhat tight neighborhood. (Had to get it to my driveway and park it so the kids could sleep in it overnight!!). We had a pizza party (the unit is still winterized), and began making lists of the many items we still need to buy. We are completely new to this.

I'm sure my neighbors were laughing heartily as I botched the backing in process several times and made some nice ruts in my lawn during all of the maneuvering.

We're off to Camping World, Sears (tools), and WalMart today to began spending the very little money we have left. Also relooking at financial plan to began saving up for a bigger TV. I do have to say though that F150 pulled the unit with no sway, no issues in varying situations. Hills put a strain on it, but it did fine - just have to get used to going slower in the right lane.

I am going to invest in some towing mirrors (probably McKesh) in the next week of two.

Thanks again to all of you. I LOVE THIS SITE and can't stay away. We have now begun to explore the camping, campground, recipe ... etc. forums as we plan our first camping experiences.

Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome to the family of Outbackers!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Great story, Doug. Like you, we were new to camping two years ago when we purchased a 26 RS. We have never looked back.

Congrats, Randy


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations! Oh man, the kids are gonna love that bunkhouse! Look forward to seeing you in here often. Great choice on the TT, BTW.

Scott


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats Doug and Welcome action !

I did the same as you just a few months ago. I searched the forums and found answers to every question that I had. Each time I thought I would have to finally ask a question, I'd find a post with the exact info needed. These guys are great and are glad to point you in the right direction.

Congrats again!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I love Happy stories









Congradulations and Good Luck









In the first months I was on, I went back and over time read every topic and the posts. Took a while but it was fun. I do not think reading all of them is possible now. It was interesting to see the early ones with the original 10 to 20 people and how much time would pass between answers and posts. Now
















John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 28RSDS
Did the kids enjoy sleep in it
Seems like when I backing in the neighbors always have a party going on.
They they all just stand there and watch us (I quess they are bored)








Now the fun part of stocking it up and then Camping








Have Fun

Don action


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and congrads.....

You are now one of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















The good thing about this site and owning a Outback is you won't have any more free time!!!! You will working or modding the Outback or checking the forums or camping.

Gary


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Welcome and congrads.....
> 
> You are now one of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I agree. It seems like like I've done nothing else for the last 2-3 weeks. Haven't watched any television except SuperBowl.

Kids loved it last night, but were dissapointed they couldn't use the toilet!! Also, they are fighting over who gets which bunk.

When I went out this morning, they had the dinette converted to a bed and the couch as well.

They had found the remote control under counter CD/AMFM radio fight over the radio station and volume!!

Lots of fun.

Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

kymont said:


> Haven't watched any television except SuperBowl.
> [snapback]80495[/snapback]​


Why'd ya bother watching that?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats.....Glad we could help.....

This site is very addictive









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Doug,

Welcome aboard. We're glad to have you join us. And congrats on the new 28RSDS. Nothing better than to go camping with the kids.

Maybe you can make it to one of the upcoming rallies. You'd be welcome to attend.

Bill


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Congrats and welcome, great choice in campers. We have 3 kids and love the bunk house.

Where are you from?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!! The bunk house is awesome for kids!!

Do your entire family a huge favor and buy memory foam for every bed. The thing Keystone calls a mattress...isn't!

Overstocked.com sells the twin through Cal King for the same price. We purchased the Cal Kind and were able to get all four bunk house beds done with two. Your back and your family will thank you for years to come.

http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi?PA...GE&PAGE_ID=2118


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Doug,

Welcome to Outbackers and our great "little" forum.

Enjoy your new TT and have a great time with the family!

Mark


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

cookie9933 said:


> Doug,
> 
> Welcome aboard. We're glad to have you join us. And congrats on the new 28RSDS. Nothing better than to go camping with the kids.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill. I'll be watching for all opportunities. I'd love to go to a rally. Campers are the greatest people. Had a hard time getting out of Camping World today after striking up some conversations with folks in the aisles.


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on the new Outback!! The bunk house is awesome for kids!!
> 
> Do your entire family a huge favor and buy memory foam for every bed. The thing Keystone calls a mattress...isn't!
> 
> ...


I appreciate the link. I know I'd have a real difficult time sleeping on those bunks!! We have a memory foam mattress in our house and I don't like like sleeping on anything else. Kind of spoils you. I don't think I'll have a problem convincing Jennifer.

Doug


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

mom30075 said:


> Congrats and welcome, great choice in campers. We have 3 kids and love the bunk house.
> 
> Where are you from?
> [snapback]80558[/snapback]​


Thanks. We love it. Wish I could keep in my neighborhood, but some people have an elevated sense of importance in life (mildy put) and wanted to keep the restrictions in place. We have to pull it to storage tomorrow.

We live in Crestwood, KY which is in Oldham County just outside the Greater Louisville city limits.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey there kymont Doug and Jennifer! Congratulations on your new TT. It appears that we are 'neighbors'~!







My DH and I live in Columbia, Tennessee, just a hop, skip and a jump down I-65!! action

My hubby and I are in the same stage of life that you all are. We just picked up our first Outback this last Tuesday!














We haven't had much of a chance to 'play house' yet though as the weather has been pretty crummy here. We too, have been so grateful to this site and credit alot of our decision to buy the Outback on the guidance we have received from all of these kind people! And I am proud to say that my DH and I just signed up for the rally in Destin, Florida 10 June ~ 17 June!







It would be great if you all could come too! At any rate, we'll all be 'talking' about our woes and our joys in the upcoming months.







It's very nice to 'meet' you Doug and it's nice to have some fellow newbies aboard! haha
















CONGRATULATIONS and HAVE FUN!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

kymont

welcome aboard action 
& congrats on the new 28rsds









darrel


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations! So glad to have all of you!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi, Doug, welcome to the cult - errrrr - club!!!! YEAH - another Hensley owner!

Sorry I'm a little late to the party - but just got back from Florida. This site is certianly addictive but sounds like you've already discovered that. Don't fight it, my friend. Resistance is futile.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, kymont!* action

And congratulations on the new Outback!








Boy, we sure seem to be keeping Keystone busy these days! Sheesh!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Doug, Welcome aboard..

I assume from your post that you purchased your Outback at Customers First in Indiana. That is where we bought ours 3 years ago. Our camping buddies live in Crestwood. Where will you be doing most of your camping? Maybe we will run into you guys sometime this summer.

Happy Camping...


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome and Happy Camping! The 28rsds is a great model for a family with children. We love ours and know you will too!


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Hi, Doug, welcome to the cult - errrrr - club!!!! YEAH - another Hensley owner!
> 
> Sorry I'm a little late to the party - but just got back from Florida. This site is certianly addictive but sounds like you've already discovered that. Don't fight it, my friend. Resistance is futile.
> [snapback]80813[/snapback]​


Thanks for the welcome to the cult - I drank the Outback Kool-Aid!!!!!! (Also the Hensley Kool-Aid).

In reference to the Hensley, I did my first rehitching last night so I could pull the Outback out of the driveway and to our storage unit (to keep the uppity neighbors happy). Actually Jennifer suggested leaving it there for a while to see how many calls we got!!!

Anyway, my backing skills need a lot of honing, and it took me a while to figure out how to get the Hensley adjusted right. Just reading the directions didn't quite cut it, first hand tinkering is the only way. I think I have it down now - except for backing up on-target. Also, the back-up alarm on my truck is annoying as *@!). I need to figure out how to disable it when towing. I couldn't hear Jennifer yelling STOP over the dang noise.

When pulling back to the storage unit last night, it felt like the front end of the TV was a little light - Any hints???


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

CamperDC said:


> Doug, Welcome aboard..
> 
> I assume from your post that you purchased your Outback at Customers First in Indiana. That is where we bought ours 3 years ago. Our camping buddies live in Crestwood. Where will you be doing most of your camping? Maybe we will run into you guys sometime this summer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome. Yes, we bought from Customers First. Have they treated you well over time?? They seem like a good group.

We are just now looking at places to camp and would love some suggestions. We are new to this and are not sure where to start other than pick a few close-by places to "shake-it-out".

My four year old (the real head of household) says we have to go to Dinosaur World first (Cave City). She picked up some bags and brochures at their booth during the Louisville RV show where we picked out our Outback.

Please let me know your favorite spots around here that would recommend. I would love to meet up with fellow Outbackers to make some new friends and get some tips.

Doug


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> action *Welcome to Outbackers, kymont!* action
> 
> And congratulations on the new Outback!
> 
> ...


Thanks - Outbacker.com needs to start getting some commission on these sales. I honestly would not have purchased one without the recommendations and advice I gathered off this forum.

And by the way, PDX Doug, that great picture in your signature line is a huge selling point!!! It should be in the Outback sales literature. After looking at it at many, many times during my research, it just kept growing on me. That Titan really looks nice towing it too ..... ??? Oh, your advice is good too, especially coming from another Doug.

Doug


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Hey there kymont Doug and Jennifer! Congratulations on your new TT. It appears that we are 'neighbors'~!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I find info on the Destin rally?? I don't know if we can make that timeframe or not, but I'd like to get some more info.

Doug


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Camper DC got us a Indiana/Kentucky rally going last year. Maybe that could be in the works again. (HINT, HINT: Doug).
I thought Versailles State Park was great (minus bathroooms) and very centrally located. Something to think about.

BTW, Welcome Kymont.........we too bought ours at Customer's First. You will be very pleased with their service. We live in Southern Indiana too.


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

Golden Mom said:


> Camper DC got us a Indiana/Kentucky rally going last year. Maybe that could be in the works again. (HINT, HINT: Doug).
> I thought Versailles State Park was great (minus bathroooms) and very centrally located. Something to think about.
> 
> BTW, Welcome Kymont.........we too bought ours at Customer's First. You will be very pleased with their service. We live in Southern Indiana too.
> [snapback]81297[/snapback]​


Hi Golden Mom,

I like the idea of an Indiana/Kentucky rally. I'd love to join up if anyone is interested in getting something going. We haven't had our new TT out yet, but will probably take our first trip during the April 3 spring break week.

Doug


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

[/quote]

Thanks for the welcome. Yes, we bought from Customers First. Have they treated you well over time?? They seem like a good group.

We are just now looking at places to camp and would love some suggestions. We are new to this and are not sure where to start other than pick a few close-by places to "shake-it-out".

My four year old (the real head of household) says we have to go to Dinosaur World first (Cave City). She picked up some bags and brochures at their booth during the Louisville RV show where we picked out our Outback.

Please let me know your favorite spots around here that would recommend. I would love to meet up with fellow Outbackers to make some new friends and get some tips.

Doug
[snapback]81166[/snapback]​[/quote]

Doug,
Sorry, I just now noticed that I didn't answer your questions. Better late then never.. This forum is so big now it is hard to keep up. Anyway, we have been very happy with Customers First. Although the work from the service department has been great, you have to stay on top of them and keep pushing them. At least that has been my experience. We went to Cave City for spring break the year before last but we did not go to Dino World and I cannot remember why.. There is a lot to do there and we went mainly to go the the caves. We stayed at the Jellystone CG there and we would rate it just average. I am not advising you to not stay there but simply saying the CG is not our style. If you plan on going there this spring send me a PM and I will give you more details.

As for other places, we really like Clifty Falls, Spring Mill and Brown County in Indiana. They do not have water at the sites, but sites are big and spacious with a lot of stuff to do. I would recommend you find a CG real close like Charlestown, IN and take a shakedown trip to work all the bugs out. This will give you an opportunity to make sure you are comfortable with everything before you get too far away from civilization. If you do plan a shakedown trip let us know and maybe we can stop in and say hello.

Happy Camping


----------

